# will p's breed without gravel/sand



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

hey guys,

i was just wondering if p's will breed on gravel/ sand. i have a big tank and really don't want to fill it up with gravel/ sand.

if they do require gravel or sand i am thinking that maybe i can fill half the tank with gravel and the other half bare.?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Im sure they would breed on spawning mops also. Im pretty sur they will NOT breed bare bottem.

Most of the time the pair really likes to work the area over real good during the spawning process. Digging the gravel out with their mouthes , ripping into spawning pads...etc...

Another consideration is egg and fry removal, gravel and spawning pads are much easier...


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

where can i get spawning mats?


----------

